# Help bidding trucking company



## chevyman51 (Dec 16, 2009)

I have a chance to plow the lot of a trucking company that i mow but I have no idea how to bid it. I have never done a commercial lot this size. The guy who did it before did it for $55 an hour to plow and $200 for 700 lbs of salt. They want it bid per hour. I have a pick up with a 7.5 plow. Thanks for any help


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Sorry wrong post.


----------



## chevyman51 (Dec 16, 2009)

Let me refrase that I have never done by the hour before and just need a ballpark figure.


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

75.00 an hour pending on there /your trigger depth as far as salting what equipment do you have for this bagged salt and a broadcast spreader, by hand , a tailgate spreader. If you get those trucks driving around on the lot before you get it plowed then your work will be harder than normal. Salting the whole lot and road leading into the property not less than 350.00- 375.00


----------



## chevyman51 (Dec 16, 2009)

i have a sno ex 575 tailgate spreader


----------



## chevyman51 (Dec 16, 2009)

thanks for the info Fourbycb


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

your going to need more then just a 7.5ft plow


----------



## chevyman51 (Dec 16, 2009)

I kno I am gettin ready to buy another truck


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

U are going to need a bulk salt spreader to make any money on the lot salting. You are just throwing money away with bagged.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

buy something you can stack with and put a pusher on or something bigger than a straight blade....loading docks are also going to be tricky for you...all things you need to conside


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

chris_morrison;1066683 said:


> your going to need more then just a 7.5ft plow


If he is working by the hour...why? For $55/hr I would be looking for a Snowbear.

I would be trying to sell them on per push pricing or by the inch...then go buy a big vplow or powerplow. Also, you can make money on that lot with a tailgate spreader and bagged salt(not ideal, but very possible).....but 750lbs dosent seem like enough material to be considered your "average" application amount.....1000lbs might be closer?.??...


----------



## chevyman51 (Dec 16, 2009)

I didn't thikk 750 was enough either but that's what this dude has his mind set on


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

Was it 750 lbs salt/sand mix or pure salt?? Not to sound like a butt, but if your getting $350 for less then a750 Lbs of pure salt (fourbycb) I need to come to C.R. to plow. Just got bulk salt quoted to me for $90 a ton so ur talking a profit of 4 times the price of ur material. I can see $125 -$150 for pure salting that lot if its 750lbs but not $350 or more. even bagged salt at $15 per 50lbs bags an lets say you are high for paying that high for bagged salt it still is only $225 so ya lower $300 would be more reasonable in this economy. If your talking salt /sand mix your more like in the mid $100's for it then for around here now in more of a snow belt area you might get that .


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

I guess the point I was trying to make was it was gonna take more than 750 pounds of salt to do that property and to salt that entire property I would be charging $350.00 and the amount of salt used would be in the 1500 - 1800 pound range of salt at 350.00


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

hey if you can get that around these parts of the woods good for you, do nt know what your paying in Cedar Rapids for bulk rock salt, but that $350 for less then a ton is still pretty steap! But last year I got it for $65 a ton a couple times before it went up.heck if your able to get over 200% return on profit more power to you. an thats not being a smart [email protected]#.


----------



## chevyman51 (Dec 16, 2009)

straight salt no sand


----------



## JeepCreepn01 (Oct 31, 2005)

if thats the place in Fairfield i'm thinking of it will take you forever, and your price of $55.00 an hour is stupid low for around here. Yep thats right your considered a low baller, I average out right at about $120.00 an hour with the work i do, and just one bag of salt i put through my spreader will cost miniumum of $ 9.00 and thats for the sweet church people i do 
Hope you got the bid, but your gonna loose out on alot of money by wasting alot of time at that place for so cheap


----------



## chevyman51 (Dec 16, 2009)

I didn't get it someone underbid me. and thats the place you are thinking about. i am just going to stick with my residential drives.


----------



## ultimate01 (Dec 8, 2010)

I would not touch the place for under $85.00 per truck hour and $180.00 per yard of bulk salt. Ask your self this - WHY IS THE LAST GUY GONE????? TO CHEAP!!!!!


----------

